# help



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay I have a grizzly 700 2013 an a praire 360 now the grizzly has the stock pipe on it an thr praire has a hmf pipe could I cut the muffler off my grizzly an weld the hmf pipe an use it on the grizzly??


----------



## pacebria (Nov 11, 2011)

I am sure with a little skill you can make it work, but why ugly up a 2013 bike for a cheap pipe? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

If I do it it wont be on there long just for a few weeks until my full muzzy gets in


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Then I wouldnt waste my time. Just wait on the muzzy.


----------

